# Hidden Multi Purpose Track



## David D Stevens (May 4, 2014)

Here are a few pictures of my latest track.
Wanting to build a track a bit bigger than my usual 2x4 foot tracks, but wanting to still be able to store it out of the way when not in use, I came up with the following idea. Having a very draughty doorway that I did not use, I decided to build a track to fit into the doorframe for storage and also to block the draught.
The build was not as straight forward as a "normal" build as the door frame is out of square and also slightly hourglass shaped.
The length of the single lane track is 25 feet with the option of fitting 10 interchangeable obstacles per lap for the "Rally Raid", "Of Road" or "Monster Trucks" to navigate, a further 4 obstacles can be stored around the track,
The track is also fitted with a switch to enable the track to be run in ether direction.









































































and the track in action.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kbGzgPrzm0I&list=UURZdmOWCXvSDrEDAuF7pBPw


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

That's the first time I've seen a doorway used to store a track. Ingenious.

Also the first time I've seen a Monster Truck course. Do you do time trials and compete, or just enjoy bouncing the trucks over the obstacles?

-- D


----------



## JazzyJerome (Feb 14, 2012)

Great idea.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

JazzyJerome said:


> Great idea.


now 4 slot car secret passageways :thumbsup:

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## JazzyJerome (Feb 14, 2012)

Bubba 123 said:


> now 4 slot car secret passageways :thumbsup:
> 
> Bubba 123 :wave:


Yes! :dude:


----------

